

UK Authorities: Reporter Glenn Greenwald’s Partner Involved in “Terrorism” - selmnoo
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2013/11/02/david_miranda_glenn_greenwald_s_partner_accused_of_practicing_terrorism.html

======
anigbrowl
Original story: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/01/us-uk-nsa-
idUSBRE9...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/01/us-uk-nsa-
idUSBRE9A013O20131101)

HN guidelines: _Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on
something they found on another site, submit the latter._

Note that the UK definition of terrorism is different from that employed in
the US, not least because of problems with Northern Irish terrorism going back
to the early 1970s.

